
Ask HN: Expat founders in the UK? - splynch
Does anyone have experience starting something as an Expat in the UK? Are the hurdles substantial? How do the entrepuener visa requirements end up working? Does the government need to see business plans and financials?<p>Im about to embark on a project, and trying to figure out if i should try where i live (London) or return to my country of citizenship (US). The project&#x27;s target audience is not country specific, so i dont think that matters terribly.
======
thisone
Honestly you'll probably be best served reading the border agency's website
and consulting with an immigration solicitor.

Immigration law in the UK changes every year. What was true for someone else
may not be true for you. Never mind that your extact immigration circumstances
will most likely not be the same as anyone elses.

~~~
splynch
I've been in the UK for a few years, and completely recognise that. I also
have found that most solicitors gthat i've contacted are geared towards
handling applicants from large corporates, or fight battles for people looking
to immigrate from low income countries (and do so in mass quantities). i have
yet to speak to someone who has any experience dealing with entrepeuner visas.
Hence -- looking to find someone in a similar situation who has read all the
same documents to sanity check my views.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
What visa are you currently on, do you have indefinite leave to remain (ilr)?
Up until a couple of years ago if you had been in the UK for five years you
could apply for citizenship depending on if you had ilr and then of course you
would have no limitations to what you do as a founder.

